# Jenny and her friends (some fotos)



## FairyFay (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi everybody!

After introducing myself in the introduction-thread I promised you some fotos of my girls 

Now I hope it works...

On the pictures you see my Havanese Jenny and her friends Fanny (Coton de tulear) and Sally (Golden Retriever/Flat Coated Retriever mix) and one picture even shows all of them together with our cat Samy (Maine ****).

Gabi


----------



## FairyFay (Jan 4, 2008)

and here the last fotos...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ach wie niedlich! Very cute pics, love the third one of Jenny (love her hair on that pic) and the last one with the lined up flowers. I was thinking about getting a Coton before I discovered the Havanese. Sehr suess!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great photos!!! You are going to do very well at this forum (lots of photo challenges!) Is Fanny just a pup? Way to get them all to sit there and to look at you and most of all, welcome to the forum.

Amanda


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice pictures Fay!
I love them all.

eace:


----------



## FairyFay (Jan 4, 2008)

Some of the fotos are older, some are quite new. So the age of my dogs differ from foto to foto. Fanny is 4 years old now, Jenny is 8 and Sally is 9.

But we keep the hair of our dogs quite short most of the time, because they don't like to get brushed and will disappear under the sofa, if they see you take the comb 
Fanny's hair would have to be brushed two times a day, and it would still be felted after some minutes...

Gabi


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome Fay!
Great pics! 

Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome Gabi! What beautiful babies you have! Thanks for posting such great pix!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Gabi, Welcome and thanks for sharing the wonderful pictures. I love the one with the gorgeous purple flowers.
I love that raised dog bed too. The only ones I've seen are made with plastic pipe or metal.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pictures....I really love the one of Jenny and Sally....it's striking. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gabi,

Wonderful pictures. You have to tell me how you get them all to sit there and to look at you at the same time. I'm impressed. You have beautiful fur babies.


----------



## FairyFay (Jan 4, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> I love that raised dog bed too. The only ones I've seen are made with plastic pipe or metal.


That bed is from Hungary, it's handmade. I bought it when I spent my holidays at Lake Balaton last year.

Gabi


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

very cute!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Fabulous pictures! What obiedent pups you have! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very Nice Photo's. Beautiful dogs. I like Flat-coated Retrievers and the combination with a Golden is beautiful.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

What beautiful pictures! They are all so beautiful - Welcome to this forum!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Gabi,

thanks for your wonderful pictures.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Gabi, your Jenny looks like such a lady of leisure in those pics! What a well behaved bunch! Do tell how did you get such cooperation?? Welcome and thanks for the lovely pics!


----------

